# Psoriasis



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

When I was a kid I had a mild case of psoriasis. It started while I was in middle school and then it went away for better than 20 years. Around 2 years ago it decided to rekindle our friendship and I've had it ever since. I get small plaques on my hands, feet, and legs. They are small and corticosteroid cream keeps it in check but it never goes completely away. 

Factors that I have to deal with: It runs in the family. My dad has it too. I have a stressful job. It's not something I can just "not let bother me". The fact is I have a fairly stressful job and we are running a farm in our off hours. That's just my life. I deal with it ok but stress aggravates psoriasis.

I have a few questions for the group. I've been running this thread around in my head for a while and I finally have a chance to dedicate some time to putting it all out there the way I want to.

1. If anyone else here has psoriasis, what do you do to keep it in check?

2. Are there any natural remedies people have come across? I don't mind the topical steroids but they won't be available if the SHTF ever does come to pass and I don't want to let this stuff run rampant. My prescriptions last for months but I don't think the doctor will let me get enough for long term storage.

3. How DOES one approach a doctor about stocking up on prescription meds? I deal with an aggravation, but for people who HAVE to have their 
medicine to continue to function, how do you stock up for the long haul?

I realize this is kind of personal and I'm not asking anyone to divulge more than they are comfortable with. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I have Seborrhea Dermatitis and have had success with Dead Sea Salts.

Web MD has the following:

Aloe vera. Preliminary research suggests that topical cream from the aloe vera plant may improve symptoms of psoriasis. One study showed that topical aloe vera was more effective than placebo. This product is of only minimal benefit, at best.

Fish oil. Fish oil may be helpful for psoriasis when taken orally. Research has suggested that taking daily oral fish oil supplements containing 1.8 to 3.6 grams of eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) may bring some improvement.

Dead Sea salts. Bath solutions, such as Dead Sea salts, oil, oilated oatmeal, or Epsom salts can help psoriasis by removing scales and easing itching. To try Dead Sea salts and other bath solutions, mix them in the bath as directed, then soak in the tub for about 15 minutes. As soon as you get out of the tub, apply a moisturizer to the skin. Don't expect a lot of improvement, however.

Cayenne. Cayenne peppers have been used medicinally for thousands of years. Capsaicin, the ingredient in peppers that gives them their heat, is also the active ingredient in many pain-relieving gels and creams. In one study, applying capsaicin cream to the skin relieved itching and skin lesions in people with psoriasis. Capsaicin can cause a burning sensation to the skin, which improves the longer you use it. It's important to wash your hands immediately after rubbing in capsaicin and not touch your eyes or mouth while you have capsaicin on your hands.

http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/psoriasis/understanding-psoriasis-treatment?page=2


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

When I was researching apple cider vinegar for food poisoning, I came across several articles where people use it for many other conditions including psoriasis. I made sure I bought the brand in the glass bottle instead of the plastic bottle. Products in glass just seem to last longer.


----------



## Urmomma (Jun 6, 2014)

I found commercial lotions and soaps irratating so stopped using them. As a result flair ups stopped. I started making handmade soaps and lotion bars. Made all the difference in the world. What most don't realize is most bath bars are not soap. They are commercial products with commercial ingredients cause allergies. They do not contain soap. 

Trying all natural ingredients could make a big difference and easy fix. It's not that hard to make ur own. The hardest part is finding lye. Lots on Utube. Soaping 101 is a good place to start.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a mild case of scalp Psoriasis. It is part of my autoimmune disorders cocktail. It never seems to creep out past my hair line at the nape of the neck so I don't have to worry about how bad it looks at times.

I use coconut oil to condition it and my hair once a week and it seems to help soothe it. Because it is a mild case I am not worried about medications. I take too many for other autoimmune disorders to take one more. I know there are otc products that say they work but in reality there is no cure as Psoriasis is an autoimmune disorder. Medications only work to control symptoms.

When my mom taught fifth grade she had a student with a severe case of Psoriasis. The poor boy was a walking flake factory. Every morning he would come to school scrubbed and bright pink of raw skin. By the end of the day the floor under his seat was white like snow from the flakes.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Urmomma said:


> I found commercial lotions and soaps irratating so stopped using them. As a result flair ups stopped. I started making handmade soaps and lotion bars. Made all the difference in the world. What most don't realize is most bath bars are not soap. They are commercial products with commercial ingredients cause allergies. They do not contain soap.
> 
> Trying all natural ingredients could make a big difference and easy fix. It's not that hard to make ur own. The hardest part is finding lye. Lots on Utube. Soaping 101 is a good place to start.


You can get 1 lb bottles of 100% crystal lye at Ace Hardware in the plumbing section.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I want to be careful and not get into religion, but I used to listen to a minister (now deceased) on the radio on my way to work in the morning who said that many diseases have a spiritual cause. I do not want to offend anyone nor turn this into a religious discussion, but I just wanted to throw that out there. You can google "Spiritual causes of diseases" and find some information, if you are at all interested or a believer. If anyone would like any further discussion with me about this, please PM me!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have stress induced Eczema breakouts on my face and scalp, and use Corticosteroid's to control it. During my research I found that UV therapy was recommended both for Eczema and Psoriasis, either a tanning booth or just good old Sunshine.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have it myself but family members have. Like mentioned, sunlight may help, especially if exposure is increased slowly and done on a regular basis.
Tea tree oil can sometimes work wonders, the important thing to remember is a LITTLE bit goes a LONG way.
For treating the symptoms oats can make a big difference. The commercial stuff like the Aveeno products with oats are pretty good but the Aveeno anti-itch is amazing if you really need relief. I even use it and am somewhat "allergic" to oats dust.

If it really is related to stress, you can always consider things to help with that too. I like Valerian tea but it isn't for everyone. A couple spoonfuls of salted caramel chocolate gelato have a similar effect for me


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The sun or tanning bed works great for my daughter! Try washing the effected areas with vitamin E cream instead of soap, I've seen it help with eczema. The kind you get at the dollar store is fine.

It shouldn't be hard to get a good stash of your topical meds by simply refilling them every time your insurance will allow you to. When you run out of refills, have your pharmacy fax your doctor a refill request. Your doctor will likely approve additional refills without you having to do anything. 

Use your meds sparingly. Try using the over-the-counter steroids & some of the other treatments described above instead. Make sure you use as little of the RX as possible.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I have psoriasis, too. It mostly effects the top of my feet and my scalp. It creeps down and gets behind my ears, too. A few things I have noticed are keeping the area dry, clean and if absolutely necessary, using a cream or shampoo.

I have a shampoo that is made for treating psoriasis. It works wonders and I usually don't have to put creme on my feet after using it. It's an otc from rite aid. The other thing I keep on hand is coal tar creme. This stuff is amazing. It will clear everything right up. No, these products aren't natural, but they do last forever. I'm on my first and only tub of coal tar and I bought it 5 or so years ago.

I have noticed that there is an element of stress, but it's not just the stress, it's the lack of care I give my body when I'm stressed. If I don't take off my shoes and socks right after work or I don't dry my hair quick enough, then I will have a breakout. Basically, just take care of yourself and you can minimize things that way.

Disclaimer: I have a very mild form of psoriasis and have never needed the help of a doctor to fix it. I have been living with it for over a decade that I know of.


----------

